# Your session has expired



## ona.elle

Фраза: *Your session has expired*. 

В интернете видела перевод: *Ваша сессия истекла*. 

Есть ли другие варианты? Спасибо заранее за ответы.


----------



## Sonnia

сеанс завершён
(session - сеанс работы пользователя с компьютером / системой)


----------



## sunny777

Может... "Время сеанса связи вышло".
*"Ваша сессия истекла" -* прям ужастик какой-то


----------



## ona.elle

Спасибо большое за ответы! А таких ужастиков много в интернете. 
А "Время сеанса связи вышло" не очень по-шпионски звучит?


----------



## sunny777

Надо сначала выяснить, что подразумевается под "session", оттуда и "плясать". Я, если честно, не большой спец в ИТ.


----------



## ona.elle

Это "session - сеанс работы пользователя с компьютером / системой"


----------



## Panda Nocta

sonnia said:


> сеанс завершён
> (session - сеанс работы пользователя с компьютером / системой)


Я бы сказал:"сеанс работы завершён"


----------



## Panda Nocta

ona.elle said:


> Фраза: *your session has expired*.
> 
> В интернете видела перевод: *Ваша сессия истекла*.
> 
> Есть ли другие варианты? Спасибо заранее за ответы.


"Сессия" в данном случае тянет на жаргон. Для пионерского сайта еще сойдет, а для чего-либо серьезного уже нет.


----------



## ExMax

Panda Nocta said:


> "Сессия" в данном случае тянет на жаргон. Для пионерского сайта еще сойдет, а для чего-либо серьезного уже нет.


 
Не так-то все просто. Есть глоссарий Microsoft, де-факто ставший стандартом. А там - "сессия". 
Качественные локализации должны основываться на какой-то базе,  пусть даже не идеальной. Когда переводят большой проект, обычно опираются на глоссарий Microsoft. Иначе получится, как с "Cut"/"Crop"/"Trim", которые как только не переводили, часто путая местами... 
Почти на всех форумах имеется сообщение вида: "Ваша сессия истекла" или "Время Вашей сессии истекло"


----------



## Panda Nocta

ExMax said:


> Не так-то все просто. Есть глоссарий Microsoft, де-факто ставший стандартом. А там - "сессия".
> Качественные локализации должны основываться на какой-то базе,  пусть даже не идеальной. Когда переводят большой проект, обычно опираются на глоссарий Microsoft. Иначе получится, как с "Cut"/"Crop"/"Trim", которые как только не переводили, часто путая местами...


Признаться, я не в курсе, что такое "глоссарий Microsoft" и где и кем он используется. Может быть, вы отчасти и правы. Если же взять проиндексированные Google страницы в домене microsoft.com, то ситуация такая:

http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=C6c&newwindow=1&q=%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81+site%3A*.microsoft.com&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&lr=&aq=f&oq=
 Результаты: *1* - *10* из приблизительно *2 240* из домена **.microsoft.com* для *сеанс*.  (*0,04* секунд) 

http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&c...+site:*.microsoft.com&btnG=Поиск&lr=&aq=f&oq=
 Результаты: *1* - *10* из приблизительно *390* из домена **.microsoft.com* для *сессия*.  (*0,04* секунд) 

Я могу ошибаться по причине давности последнего общения с Windows, но, например, остатки воспоминаний из 90-х мне подсказывают (что косвенно подтверждается и текстами с technet), что в программном продукте Microsoft Windows 2000 (вполне вероятно, что и в последующих) использовался термин "сеанс службы терминалов", но ни в коем случае не "сессии службы терминалов".

Словарь Lingvo для нашей предметной области дает единственный перевод:


> 6) информ. сеанс (работы пользователя с системой)


В 90-е годы в профессиональной и качественно переведенной литературе мне попадался практически единственный вариант перевода.

А насчет форумов вы, наверняка, правы. Это больше всего и печалит...


----------



## Sonnia

В мультитране в разделе Микрософт  session переводится как сеанс. В разделе  Компьютерная техника - сеанс (в большинстве приведённых примеров), сессия (в 2-х). Всего примеров 14.


----------



## Q-cumber

ExMax said:


> Не так-то все просто. Есть глоссарий Microsoft, де-факто ставший стандартом. А там - "сессия".



 "Глоссарий" Microsoft никаким стандартом не является. Я бы даже не рассматривал дубовые "микрософтовские" переводы всерьёз. 


Для лучшего перевода (адаптации) фразы желательно знать побольше конкретных деталей.

Например:_ "Время сеанса вашей работы (время доступа и т.д.) закончилось."_


----------



## tram-pam-pam

сеанс окончен/завершён
or just время вышло/истекло


----------



## ona.elle

Спасибо огромное за помощь!

Я переведу следующим образом: "Время сеанса работы с программой истекло/закончилось."


----------



## sunny777

Мне кажется, это не совсем правильно. Что это за программа такая с ограниченным временем работы?
Понимаю буквально: сидишь себе, работаешь в ворде спокойно, а тебе раз - окошко на экране с надписью:
"Время сеанса работы с программой истекло/закончилось." 
На ум приходят пробные версии программ (типа как касперский и т.д.) Но в таком случае, после окончания срока использования пробной версии программы, будет что-то вроде: "Срок действия лицензии истёк".


----------



## Q-cumber

sunny777 said:


> Мне кажется, это не совсем правильно. Что это за программа такая с ограниченным временем работы?
> Понимаю буквально: сидишь себе, работаешь в ворде спокойно, а тебе раз - окошко на экране с надписью:
> "Время сеанса работы с программой истекло/закончилось."
> На ум приходят пробные версии программ (типа как касперский и т.д.) Но в таком случае, после окончания срока использования пробной версии программы, будет что-то вроде: "Срок действия лицензии истёк".



Как правило подобные ограничения по времени используются при подключении к интернет-банкам и иже с ними. Делается это из соображений безопастности: чтобы после того, как пользователь отойдёт от компьютера, кто-то другой не продолжил использовать его подключение.


----------



## ona.elle

q-cumber said:


> Как правило подобные ограничения по времени используются при подключении к интернет-банкам и иже с ними. Делается это из соображений безопастности: чтобы после того, как пользователь отойдёт от компьютера, кто-то другой не продолжил использовать его подключение.


 
Совершенно верно, а также есть ограничения по времени в платных программах для профессионалов.


----------

